# Just bought this...



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Hello,

I have just bought a rebadged compak grinder on ebay (wega)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/122282932714

Hopefully I have made a good purchase as despite the label stating it is a 6.4 (K6 equivalent) it has conical burrs and the switch from the K10.

Unfortunately I am not going to be able to see it before I pay, as I am getting a courier to collect, fingers crossed that this is not an expensive mistake.


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Dayks said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just bought a rebadged compak grinder on ebay (wega)
> 
> ...


Better make some counter space available, she's a big gurl!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow that's a beast! Hope it's all good and as described. LOL at the air balloon, um sorry I mean hopper though! Best get back on ebay and look for collapsible lens hoods.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the cupping hopper from foundry or bella barista fits this. This is an absolute bargain for what is definitely a 2010 K10. even if you have to put brand new burrs in it, it is still a bargain. i hope it pans out for you as you have not had the best of luck so far, ask them to pack it safely, the hopper might break as that is what most people fail to secure, but you will probably replace that anyway, the key bit is to get the grinder protected.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks, I am not to bothered if the hopper is damaged to be honest, I'd almost be surprised if it isn't. Seller seems confident they can pack it well but needs to get the packaging for it, thinks it should be ready to be collected Monday so should have it next week.

Looking forward to having a play with it, my current K3 has probably needed new burrs since I bought it, so I don't think I have been getting the best out of my beans. The lower burr carrier is stuck (nut has no thread just spins freely) and I have been wanting to get a replacement grinder first in case I damage the grinder getting it off and have to go without a coffee.

Edit: I'll admit I had not realized how large the hopper is until it was mentioned.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

It has been collected and is due in tomorrow before 9am, probably won't have a chance to have much of a look at it before I need to leave for work but happy that a grinder I have bought is finally on its way.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Received the grinder this morning, only had a chance for a quick look before I had to leave for work.

Hopper survived undamaged but some of the doser windows cracked, looks good other than that and needing a good clean.

One thing that someone could possibly help me with, the throat of this grinder does not narrow like the K3 does, because of this anything used to weigh down the beans will hit the nut on the burr carrier.

Has anyone tried using a rubber o-ring at the bottom of the throat to stop this?

This is what I have been looking at.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/321983258128?varId=510916966539

Would it be worth getting one a couple of mm bigger than the diameter to ensure it can't move freely?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Not sure what would stop the o ring being eaten - do you mean put the o-ring on the tamper weight or in the grinders throat- what diameter is the throat?


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Not sure what would stop the o ring being eaten - do you mean put the o-ring on the tamper weight or in the grinders throat- what diameter is the throat?


Throat is roughly 47.25mm, the idea is I get an o-ring that is a couple millimeter bigger and force it to the bottom, hopefully in that case it won't be able to move without some effort.

Grinder needs a BIG clean, burrs could probably do with a change but they seem to be at least a little sharp.

I don't think the previous owner had cleaned it in years, the coffee residual stank and was black. Have just taken it all apart and got the easy stuff to clean, about to go at the rest with a toothbrush.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

better to have an o ring too small fitted to the weight/plunger at the top to stop it going into the throat


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Why are you concerned about using a weight and not having it touch the nut? It's just a nut. Let the weight rest on the top of it. I single dose with my Mazzer SJ and have the weight sit on top of the nut. If concerned you could stick a bit of rubber or something on the actual nut to act as padding? Something like a sticky electrical appliance rubber foot?

My concern would be the O ring coming loose and getting chewed into the burrs.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks for all your suggestions, I was worried that as the nut spins, I wouldn't really want anything on top of it.

Here are some pics.



















Got it all cleaned and have reassembled the doser, but I am having some issues with it, can anyone link me to a manual for reassembling one? The doser chambers do not revolve they just go forward when I pull the handle and then return when I put it back.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Can't help with the doser reassembly, but just thinking about the weight and the nut, maybe you can get a weight turned with a lip that prevents it going all the way down? And if you wanted to, maybe drill a hole in the bottom of the weight to clear the nut. I'm assuming you'll have to get a weight made up, as a tamper will be too large diameter for the throat.

R58, E37S, 65E, VST 18g, Torr Goldfinger and lots of lovely beans.

A yawn is a silent scream for coffee.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Usually when a doser moves back and doesn't stay forward its because of either

1 there is not enough tension in the spindle ie too loose - tighten the nut that holds the ratchet cog underneath - or from inside the doser (if applicable)

2 The spring that holds the retchet lever is pressing the spur too hard against the cog - this is far less likely.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Usually when a doser moves back and doesn't stay forward its because of either
> 
> 1 there is not enough tension in the spindle ie too loose - tighten the nut that holds the ratchet cog underneath - or from inside the doser (if applicable)
> 
> 2 The spring that holds the retchet lever is pressing the spur too hard against the cog - this is far less unlikely.


Thanks, will have a go after work, have also found a thread with others having the same issue after doing a clean sweep mod.

Does anyone know who would be best for Compak spares?

I have found http://www.espresso-solutions.co.uk/page/compak/01/

The listed parts are for a K6 but the externals are all the same. They also have K10 burrs elsewhere on the site but no manufacturer listed (under wega not compak).


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> 2 The spring that holds the retchet lever is pressing the spur too hard against the cog - this is far less likely.


It was this, the spring popped out when I disassembled the doser mechanism, when I put it back in I must have reversed it as I took it out and put it in the other way and it works fine.

Should be finished with it tonight, would have been yesterday but some of the screws have almost stripped the heads, so getting replacements first.


----------

